# $50.00 per perch



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

An expensive fishing trip...Wisconsin anglers cited for too many perch

By Mike Bellmore-Sports Editor
A group of four Wisconsin anglers recently encountered some unexpected expense to their ice fishing trip on Devils Lake. And some might attribute it to just plain bad luck.

They were tagged for having 79 too many perch as they trudged off the lake on the final day of their excursion, and the penalty for that violation is apparently $50 per/fish.

"They had a poor few days of fishing and I guess they decided to make up for it on their final day,'' said new District Game Warden Supervisor Paul Freeman, who spent seven years in Walhalla before succeeding Bruce Burkett here in Devils Lake.

Freeman and a handful of his cohorts had a district meeting here in Devils Lake last week and were spending some time removing abandoned ice houses on the lake.

As the Wisconsin foursome came off the lake, they apparently ran right into some of the game wardens on the edge of the lake. One of the group was a juvenile, Freeman said.


----------



## mfeining (Nov 2, 2002)

That, my friends, is what I'm talking about. Why do you think all of their 15,000 lakes are fished out? "But they keep our small towns alive," you say. I'm from a small town in western ND and I can tell you that the only ones who are capitalizing off them are those who want to commercialize our great state. I can't afford to live in the town I grew up, so I live in Fargo. If every T,D,&H was allowed free reign to hunt in ND, I don't that would change. IT'S TIME TO WAKE UP!!!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

This group of morons is getting some penalty but I would like to see their vehicles taken and their fishing and hunting rights in ND taken away forever.
But of course the judge will be lenient and let them off with a slap on the wrist.

I would like to say though that through my experiences this group of inbred dipwads is the exception to the rule of the fisherman I have dealt with from Wisconsin.
Don't pin a label on out-of-staters mr. mfeining if you don't want the SLBCK label pinned on you. 
mfeining
:withstupid: :lol: :beer:

cootkiller


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Some people just get caught up in the all the fun, and pay for. Residents and Nr's both. Just to bad people cant follow the laws. :eyeroll:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The fine maxes out at $1000 a piece.

They will lose all their fishing equipment. Plus they will have to sit and wait for a court date, unless they can pay the fine with CASH.

In the end, are acouple of fish really worth it?? NOPE


----------



## Rio (May 30, 2002)

Same guys probably have a history in WI as well for the same thing. WI is probably much more of a fine of over limit on perch though!


----------



## dieyouduck (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't get why people have to go to another state and do things like that and give the rest of us a bad name. It makes me angry when I get labled for something some people did that I don't even know and don't care to know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

It's only going to get worse. Now living in MN, you nodakers really hate us. Ihope I survive my week in Fargo when I'm there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

There's always a few bad apples.


----------

